# Portage 3-18-19



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Had the day off so I hit up my dad and we headed to the lake I was wading while dad shore fished. Found the fish in 3-7 fow stacked. Caught around 100 crappie between 4-11.5” kept 12 nice ones the rest went back in the drink. It was super cold once the sun went away even snowed a few flakes. Fish were caught fishing a variety of depths but 3.5 was the most productive. Dad tried live minnows for a little while but after I caught 10 fish to his one he switched up. I switched up to a sweet hair jig and they were all about it. It caught just as many as the orange 1/64th and 1” black shad gulp! All in all it was nice to get out and stick some fish most of the fish were males but 20 or so females were in the mix. 


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like a nice father son trip, thanks for the report


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

You got my intrigue up. Probably going to give it a shot a couple times this week. Going ro hopefully get out tomorrow


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Were you jigging under a float?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Couple more... I forgot to mention dad had the biggest fish but I spanked him numbers wise 100ish to. 35ish . In general dad sucks at fishing and he’s harder to teach than my kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Were you jigging under a float?


Yes I was using a weighted bobber. I really didn’t jig it much just let the wind and the waves do their thing. The jigs did all the work today! Not too much poppin and twerking . More drag ,twitch pause. BAM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll have to give it a shot then what color was working good?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Seems like that stinky pinky was working well!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Those are great pictures! Did you use your iPhone?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Best crappie day I ever had on Nimi was on March 28, can't remember the year but know it was in the early 1990's, it started snowing so hard I couldn't see the shore from the boat. Caught 30 some of the biggest black crappies I have ever seen, all shallow. Great day for you today !


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> I'll have to give it a shot then what color was working good?


If you want a guaranteed bite use a 1” black shad gulp minnow with an orange or red 1/64th or 1/80th jig . If they are real hot on the gulp give the hair a shot it’s fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Tall Tales said:


> Those are great pictures! Did you use your iPhone?


Yes iPhone 8’s camera 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I gues I'm going to see what I can scrounge up tomorrow if I can get out there. Thing is I like to stay after dark for a couple hrs cuz I generally do really good on the ole Minnie and lit bobeber after dark but want to have some evening action


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

bobberbucket said:


> If you want a guaranteed bite use a 1” black shad gulp minnow with an orange or red 1/64th or 1/80th jig . If they are real hot on the gulp give the hair a shot it’s fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gulp is amazing. It works better than live for me!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Those gulps come in like a 10 count pack to right? It's bin a minute since I bought any


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Tall Tales said:


> Gulp is amazing. It works better than live for me!


Same here! If they want to eat they will eat that gulp every time! The smallest jigs you can get your hands in play a big part as well. They love that slow flutter especially in this cold water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

set-the-drag said:


> Those gulps come in like a 10 count pack to right? It's bin a minute since I bought any


The best way to buy them is in the small jars. You're paying for the juice, not the bait. Soak your favorite baits in them. I get everything at cost and still save my juice for my panfish assassins and my twister tails.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Those gulps come in like a 10 count pack to right? It's bin a minute since I bought any


Never counted but there’s more than 20 in a jar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

bobberbucket said:


> Same here! If they want to eat they will eat that gulp every time! The smallest jigs you can get your hands in play a big part as well. They love that slow flutter especially in this cold water.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The guys who lead Gulp have doctorates in chemistry and marine biology. They know what they're doing. Source: Failed marine biologist that owns a bait shop.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Right on guess I never thought about that.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

You ever try slab sauce? I gave it a go last year Idk I guess it works but hard to tell honestly


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Never counted but there’s more than 20 in a jar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever try them at night?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Ice out I’m all about plastics hair is great too I actually enjoy it more but for numbers it’s gulp or tubes. There are a few hair jigs that hold there own with the gulp this time of year and a couple feather jigs I like. The lindy lil nipper , Popeye jig Johnson beetlebou. Those are good store bought options I’ve also had great success with some jigs that were tied by Cj stone that are some of the finest jigs I’ve ever fished with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> You ever try slab sauce? I gave it a go last year Idk I guess it works but hard to tell honestly[/QUOTEi
> 
> I’ve not bought it but I’ve used it and it’s an effective scent.
> 
> ...


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I have some feather jigs that do pretty good I think they are crappie assassin I can't remember but need to use more plastic


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Did you tip jig with maggots?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Did you tip jig with maggots?


Nope not unless I’m desperate and want to catch gills.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> I have some feather jigs that do pretty good I think they are crappie assassin I can't remember but need to use more plastic


Plastics is great for 6-20 fish but hair can go for hours if they will take it. On cold days like today I like it when they want hair and maribou. The gulps quality varies greatly by jar the ones I have now are tore up after 8 fish I’ve had some good runs last 15-20 fish per bait with other jars. Also there can be lots of bad color ones or messed up tails in some jars. Look them over good when you buy them those imperfections add up! They catch tons of fish but I’d throw maribou all day over gulp if it works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Another good time one is an orang 1/32 jig and purple tube with white skirt after the water warms a bit more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I know what you mean. I got a big jar of 3"ers like 5 years ago when I was doing a lot of spring pikin and they were all messed up after that I stopped buying them but I know I need to add more to my tackle and start giving everything a try if I'm going to get production


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Another thing sometimes when they are being a little prissy but I know they are stacked I’ll pinch the head off a little and make a 3/4” gulp for my itty bitty jig heads. Works well when they want to go after a quick twitch of the bait instead of the flutter. I count in my head while I bounce the float in place (Tick Tick Tick) BAM!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I know what you mean. I will typically get small and medium minnows up to the point the water temperatures get to a consistent 55 then just mediums it definitely seems like in these conditions they will only go for the smaller baits some days


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job bobber! At ice out we normally go small to. My first choice is usually a ratso or cricket(ratso with two small arms) ... then as the water warms I move up to B..G. babyshads. Tho sometimes they'll take those at ice out as well.. 
This year I've been playing with the brushpile brand softplastics.. they are money!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good job bobber! At ice out we normally go small to. My first choice is usually a ratso or cricket(ratso with two small arms) ... then as the water warms I move up to B..G. babyshads. Tho sometimes they'll take those at ice out as well..
> This year I've been playing with the brushpile brand softplastics.. they are money!!!!!


I love those BG baby shads! I’m gonna have to give the brush pile plastics a try here soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I bet they will be slamming today! Especially because I’ll be at work.. Pressure looks good temps are on the rise this morning while the sunshine is burning the surface should get them going in the shallows. If I weren’t working I’d be slinging jigs today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice looking fish BB. Way to get out there and school your dad on how it's done. You got me hooked on those Gulp last year. Lots of good info in this post too.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice looking fish BB. Way to get out there and school your dad on how it's done. You got me hooked on those Gulp last year. Lots of good info in this post too.


When we going wading? We’re overdue for some beer drinking & fish catching!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

bobberbucket said:


> When we going wading? We’re overdue for some beer drinking & fish catching!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully soon. Working on getting the honeydo list done from winter and looking at finding another vehicle to drive since mine finally died.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Dp


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thx for the plug, bb. Working on a "wrapped-solder" head, tiny maribou jig. They are front weighted, crank the reel and stop-they drop head first with the maribou fluttering upwards like a dieing fry minnow! Think they'll be great. Also doing some old reliable, "bead head" mari-babies! For pannies, I only use white or yellow anything. As for Gulp, I like the white, 1" Gulp twisters(somewhat hard to find) behind a white 1/32 head. Had days at Wft with these while casting down trees, brush for crappie(a bit too early-or Late?-for the crappie spawn, maybe?) where I smacked dark, hump-necked "bull" male gills one after another on these. They were squirting jizz everywhere but what a blast! Water was ice cold, but they were there and "staging"!?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Thx for the plug, bb. Working on a "wrapped-solder" head, tiny maribou jig. They are front weighted, crank the reel and stop-they drop head first with the maribou fluttering upwards like a dieing fry minnow! Think they'll be great. Also doing some old reliable, "bead head" mari-babies! For pannies, I only use white or yellow anything. As for Gulp, I like the white, 1" Gulp twisters(somewhat hard to find) behind a white 1/32 head. Had days at Wft with these while casting down trees, brush for crappie(a bit too early-or Late?-for the crappie spawn, maybe?) where I smacked dark, hump-necked "bull" male gills one after another on these. They were squirting jizz everywhere but what a blast! Water was ice cold, but they were there and "staging"!?


 The new one sounds interesting! The “bead head” is amazing especially when they won’t touch anything else! But that red and white maribou was a strait up crappie killer for me! CJ I still owe ya a fish catching trip for those fabulous jigs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody been out?? Awful quiet the last couple days.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Anybody been out?? Awful quiet the last couple days.


My dad was out today as he’s fully retired at the moment and trying his hand at fishing. Lol until he finds another job he’s one of them guys that has to be doing something even tho he’s comfortably retired. Anyway he caught 15 crappie and 20 gills at portage 4-7 fow all on a gulp 1” black shad and a 1/80th jig under a float 3ft deep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Actually I bet as soon as the golf courses aren’t cart path only he will be done fishing  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

You should convince him to buy a nice boat lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> You should convince him to buy a nice boat lol


I should but I don’t have time to teach him how to use it lol. He was a coast guard guy so he’s familiar with boats and navigation but he probably couldn’t back a trailer down a ramp to save his life! Someone would be on here complaining and posting pictures of him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Hahaha yeah I guess you're right


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Where did you get them 1" gulps? I've been trying to find some online and its like finding a needle in a haystack


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bb, your post got me excited and I went out to Wft Yesterday late for some "on-shore" casting with some of my new creations. Well, the lures worked great--just no fish where I was casting. 90% of my early(like ice-out) spots are only reachable by boat! Was shocked at how "stained" the water was, how "low" the lake water level is(they're inspecting the dam), and how much algae is starting to accumulate(already!) on the submerged rocks and downed edge wood! Might be a bad year out there for us "regulars"!! Very jealous of the nice looking water you guys found! Might be totally focused on Moggie for my "quick" trips this year. Moggie never disappoints!! Continued tight lines to you, however.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Call marks bait shop he probably has the gulp minnows he has just about everything there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I just ordered 2"ers I can always cut them down


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

https://www.fishusa.com/product/Berkley-Gulp-Alive-Minnows



set-the-drag said:


> Where did you get them 1" gulps? I've been trying to find some online and its like finding a needle in a haystack


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

pymybob said:


> https://www.fishusa.com/product/Berkley-Gulp-Alive-Minnows


Appreciate the help but shipping is more than the jar! I'll just try to scower the local bait shops and maybe wally world and hopefully find some. I have a couple days before I get back out


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

mark's would be my first stop. fishermans central would be number 2


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll just call marks fisherman is way to far for me. If I needed a bunch of stuff I'd go there but I'm pretty much stocked up


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Try Mogadore Bait & Tackle. They may have some some left. I’d call first...


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in the Bainbridge area so I'm just going to call mark tomorrow


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Where did you get them 1" gulps? I've been trying to find some online and its like finding a needle in a haystack


The pipe rack, long lake bait, Walmart, mogadore bait & tackle, marks bait, fisherman’s central All carry 1” gulp minnows some of the places mentioned have everything from the trusty 1” black shad to 1” emerald shiners and 1” twisters in all colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

bobberbucket said:


> Had the day off so I hit up my dad and we headed to the lake I was wading while dad shore fished. Found the fish in 3-7 fow stacked. Caught around 100 crappie between 4-11.5” kept 12 nice ones the rest went back in the drink. It was super cold once the sun went away even snowed a few flakes. Fish were caught fishing a variety of depths but 3.5 was the most productive. Dad tried live minnows for a little while but after I caught 10 fish to his one he switched up. I switched up to a sweet hair jig and they were all about it. It caught just as many as the orange 1/64th and 1” black shad gulp! All in all it was nice to get out and stick some fish most of the fish were males but 20 or so females were in the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info on the gulps. I ordered some to try in my bass pond for my bluegills. Everyone always asks me how's my gill fishing. I always tell them I don't feel like digging worms to find out since i just fish for my bass and cats only, so I don't know! I also know a place I want to try these on in Pymie that is at the north end of the lake and has a lot of lily pads. It is only about 3' deep and mucky. Maybe the crappies will be up in there?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Willyfield said:


> Thank you for the info on the gulps. I ordered some to try in my bass pond for my bluegills. Everyone always asks me how's my gill fishing. I always tell them I don't feel like digging worms to find out since i just fish for my bass and cats only, so I don't know! I also know a place I want to try these on in Pymie that is at the north end of the lake and has a lot of lily pads. It is only about 3' deep and mucky. Maybe the crappies will be up in there?


If it’s a shallow black mucky bottom there’s a good chance there’s some crappie up in that area your thinking of. You start pitching little jigs and gulp on 4-6lb line you’ll be having a bunch of fun with gills and crappie! I always use mono other guys prefer fluorocarbon or a fluorocarbon leader. Not me I rig mine strait up no leader, no snaps, no swivels. Those bass and cats you usually fish for don’t have a problem smashing a gulp either! If you hook up with one of those using a lite setups you’ll have a good fight on your hands! Good luck out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Any of you fellas have advice on which of the lakes is the best to try for crappie? Shore or boat. Havent spent much time at any of the portage lakes but might head out.

Thanks in advance


----------

